# Lowryderx2 street????



## jnyce1320 (Aug 26, 2008)

What would Loweryderx2 be considered on the street. Mids, Dank, Kin, Chronic ect.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd imagine it depends where you are and what your use to. Could be dank to some, could be mild to others.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 8, 2008)

anyone else on this. how much would u guys pay for this strain


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 8, 2008)

do you mean THEORETICLY ?????....never smoked it personaly so i can't really say


----------



## Melissa (Sep 8, 2008)

*why? 
if your planning on selling it ,,,dont discuss it in the forum its against the rules 
apart from that i found it a very nice smoke :48:*


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 8, 2008)

well were im from depends on how its grown to imo dirt,hydroponicly so i guess i would say its some dank, since it is a hybrid


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 6, 2008)

dank it is then?


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 15, 2008)

I had one little 5" LR2 in my first grow. It was definitely not takin to its full potential but was still awesome smoke. The bud I got was pretty small so it only made it through about 1.5 weeks of curing before I smoked it all up haha but it was still pretty powerful. From what i remember it was a very strong stone. I would say that if it's grown well, especially sensimilla in great conditions then I persoanlly would consider it KB. But I would have to sample more of it to determine how it would fare price wise vs other strains.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 15, 2008)

It all depends on who grows it.


----------



## Hick (Oct 16, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> It all depends on who grows it.


and who is smokin' it...


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> and who is smokin' it...



Very true.  I have smoked with people who have only seen mids and they were blown away when I opened up my stash.:hubba:


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hell yea. Im not that big of a smoker but most of the shi* thats going around here is full of seeds and is really cheap compared to name brand strains but it still gets ME high. Ive never paid for weed before so i was just askin, but my friends usually pay $100-$120oz so im assuming its dirt, deff compared to lowryder strains. I dont think ive ever smoked quality sensimilla bud before......this shi* will probably kill me

But lets say its grown with quailty nutes and soil and taken care of like a responsible grower should imo.


----------



## benevolence6gc (Oct 20, 2008)

Grown a few lowryder 2's out and I'd say I had a few that I'd consider to be top notch bud, but definitely much better out there, although I plan on growing some more in the future if that means anything.


----------

